

Everybody talks about capitalism – but what is it? Kajsa Ekis Ekman  TEDxAthens - unicornporn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq5lX-j6Prg

======
dollar
How ironic that this ruthless Bolshevik gave her speech to a crowd in Athens
advocating rule by majority, near the spot where Socrates was once sentenced
to death by a majority of Athenians.

